# WWII Transports



## MarWinch (Feb 2, 2010)

Great site! Can spend hours and hours just reading the various threads.

I've always had a fascination with transport aircraft of WWII, Allied and Axis. (Not trying to provoke anyone, honest, but in my humble opinion the fighters and bombers are garnering just a bit too much attention from the warbird fans out there.)

Noticed you've got some great manuals posted. Would anyone out there have manuals or pilot's notes for, say, the Dakota or the Commando or even the SM82 Marsupiale?

Regards to all,

Mar Winch


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome and you are correct in my opinion.

Without the transports the war could not have been won either.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome from England. Got to agree in parts, although seeing the fighters etc is marvellous, it's great to see a Dak now and again.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome.....from australia. 

Have an interest in the SM-82, so any information would be appreciated from this quarter as well. I think the SM-82 was the best Axis transport to see widespread service


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome...

we had a poll for the greatest aircraft of ww2 and the C-47 won. So many members here agree with you.


.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum MarWinch. 8) 


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard Mar - and you have an excellent point.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum MW!!


----------



## MarWinch (Feb 3, 2010)

Many thanx indeed to all for the warm welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, MarWinch. Don't think we have too many members from Austria. Enjoy the place.

Charles


----------

